# commande Shell récupérer nom d'un fichier



## Da21 (3 Mai 2005)

Une commande qui parait toute bête mais dont je n'arrive pas a faire :

comment faire pour récupérer le nom d'un fichier contenant le mot voulu



exemple fichier 1 contient 
nom : moi ; prenom : me
fichcier 2 contient
nom : lui ; prenom : him
et ce que je veux c'est récupérer le nom du fichier contenant le terme : "nom : moi"

un find * | grep "nom : moi" me retournera la ligne ou il trouve la chaine


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Mai 2005)

Est-ce qu'avec les options _-nH_ sur le grep, ça va mieux ?

gg


----------



## Da21 (3 Mai 2005)

Qu'est censé faire l'option H ??


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Mai 2005)

dans le terminal: _man grep_  :

-H, --with-filename
              Print the filename for each match.


gg


----------

